# Good Bodyshop?



## Roan (Jun 13, 2007)

Anyone recommend a decent bodyshop in or around the Belfast area? I'm looking to get a full respray on my 1996 VR6 - nothing major wrong with it only a few rust spots, a load of stone chips and so many RDS it isn't worth the effort!

I used to work in the car trade up until about 18 months ago but have lost touch with anyone who might have been able to get me a good deal. I don't want a show car finish, but there's quite a lot of prep work to do and I want somewhere that will take the time to do a decent job.

Then when I'm :buffer: down the line it won't feel like I'm polishing a turd...


----------



## Curtiz (Aug 11, 2006)

Am in the process of looking for a good bodyshop myself. My brother went to SQ Design in BallyGowan and they done a brilliant job on respraying the front of his civic (had a lot of stone chips). Chances are i'll be going there regarding my arch

Also heard of a place TSD (or something similar) in bangor which seems to be rated very highly but im not too sure on any infomation on them?


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Have a chat with Matt J at Halfords on Boucher Road - supposed to be **** hot and very cost effective.
Will be speaking to him myself shortly, for similar reasons.


----------



## Curtiz (Aug 11, 2006)

Ive booked my car in with SQ Designs for next Monday so will let you know how it goes 

will grab before/after pics all being well to


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Any news Curtiz?
How'd it end up?


----------



## Hobbitsproton (Jun 10, 2008)

Curtiz said:


> Ive booked my car in with SQ Designs for next Monday so will let you know how it goes
> 
> will grab before/after pics all being well to


pic's and prices would be helpful :thumb:


----------



## 91davidw (May 6, 2006)

Trevor Allen

105 Pond Park Rd,
Lisburn.
BT28 3QR

028 92 601966

Or 

Chris Suitor

SQ HQ workshop
Ballycreely road just of the ballygowan road

02897 510694


Cheers 
David


----------

